# Compare: Apex Rube vs Dolce Comp Compact 105...



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

So I am thinking of buying a bike for the wife... At a big ride this weekend, I was looking at the lady's bu... Err... Bikes as they passed... I like the idea of the Rube/Roubaix (smooth, fast, and smooth). But I also saw this other bike - the Dolce - has the same stays and fork as the Rube/Roubaix, but with an aluminum frame... I am thinking, same ride, but cheaper? 

LBS prices them about $400 apart, with 105 Dolce cheaper than the Apex Rube.

Can anyone compare the ride / handeling of these two bikes?

Ultimately, the choice will be hers, and IDK if she will like / fit them, but these two of the first I plan on showing her... Unless she just wants a cheap bike....


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I was in the same situation a few months ago. We narrowed it down between the Ruby and the Dolce. After seeing and riding the two, she immediately went for the Ruby. Actually it was kind of funny as she didn't want to know the price so she told me and the shop manager that she wanted the Ruby, then stated that she was headed to the car so she wouldn't know how much it was. She still loves her bike and the Apex is performing flawlessly. I just ordered a set of Shimano RS80 wheels to get rid of the heavy wheels it came with


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

If you can afford to look at the Ruby seriously, then seriously, buy it. The difference is meaningful for anyone who is a cyclist riding a few times every week. My wife also looked at both as did I and the feel is meaningfully better on the full carbon frame. For somebody that rides 5 times a year...not so much...for somebody that rides a couple of times every week...definitely.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

digibud said:


> If you can afford to look at the Ruby seriously, then seriously, buy it. *The difference is meaningful for anyone who is a cyclist riding a few times every week.* My wife also looked at both as did I and the feel is meaningfully better on the full carbon frame.* For somebody that rides 5 times a year...not so much...for somebody that rides a couple of times every week...definitely.*


Heck, If I can ride a few times a month, I call it good. But a few times a week? Not happening...

I am hoping on giving the wife a good experience, so she wants to keep riding... This makes me want to drop the $$ on a smooth riding full carbon bike, that rides so nice and looks so good that she will keep riding... :aureola: 

However, What I expect is her to quit riding once this current goal is done... This makes me want to get her the cheapest bike that will get the job done... But I don't what to be "that guy" either, so.... 

the good news is she went riding last weekend (without me asking her) and is talking about riding this weekend... So here's for hoping... :thumbsup: 

Maybe I'll get her a bike for Mothers Day...


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

my wife just picked up her Ruby and one of her comments after a short ride was along the lines of "this is as close to sailplane rides as I'll ever get on the ground". We both enjoy sailplanes but don't have access where we live. If this is just going to be a short time thing don't bother with the Ruby...but if it's for long term biking or even to encourage long term biking then the Ruby will be appreciated. My wife has problems with painful hands and that alone was enough for us to pick the Ruby.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

My wife went Ruby - she loved the raw carbon/pink look.

You'd probably do best to just let her tell you what looks cutest, and go from there.

Kidding aside, the Ruby rides wonderfully, and helped me justify the purchase of my Tarmac


----------

